#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-12
<zch> hi
<zch> ajmitch: Do you plan to add an "pure LDAP" option to authtool, which uses pam_ldap?
<ajmitch> I may do, it shouldn't be too hard
<zch> libnss-db support would also be cool
<zch> I use it instead of nscd
#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-14
<ajmitch> Burgwork: filed any bugs yet?
<Burgwork> ajmitch: on authtool, no
<Burgwork> busy working ont he DS5 rlease notes
<Burgwork> ajmitch: the first issue I see is that it doesn't dep on krb, pam or nss stuff, which it should
<ajmitch> why should it?
<ajmitch> it installs packages as needed
<Burgwork> it fails to run for me
<Burgwork> if I run it, it dies on needing krb5
<ajmitch> explain
<ajmitch> error message?
* ajmitch may have already fixed it
<Burgwork> last line is debconf.DebconfError: (10, "krb5-config...
<ajmitch> ok, so it's debconf stuff
* ajmitch has put in some actual error checking for that
<Burgwork> that known?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> known & should be fixed locally
<ajmitch> hence the need to upload :)
<Burgwork> ah, good
<Burgwork> are we pushing to get the ldap stuff installed by default, along with authtool?
<ajmitch> a bit late for feisty, I think
<ajmitch> way past feature freeze
<ajmitch> ogra put in main inclusion reports for lib{nss,pam}-ldap, but they were deferred
<ajmitch> I won't be at UDS in seville, and not likely to make it to boston either
<ajmitch> Burgwork: getting too busy for moderation?
<Burgwork> yep, for feisty+1
<Burgwork> moderation is a boring task
<Burgwork> I hope to make it to Seville and Edinburugh
<ajmitch> edinburgh? what's announced for there?
<Burgwork> guadec
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> never been to guadec yet
<ajmitch> I doubt I'll really get to any more UDS events
<Burgwork> ah
<Burgwork> too bad
<ajmitch> unless I found a very generous employer
<Burgwork> Impi is hiring
<ajmitch> that's .za
<Burgwork> so?
<Burgwork> you can only die once :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I don't really feel like moving there, and I don't think they're really hiring remote employees
<ajmitch> I'm hoping to apply to a company in wellington
<Burgwork> I am tired of using crap products
<Burgwork> I want to work with LTSP and good stuff
<ajmitch> one of the top guys there being in the nz loco irc channel quite often
<Burgwork> what do they do?
<ajmitch> various open source work, as well as plenty of web apps
<ajmitch> it consulting, using debian & ubuntu
<Burgwork> cool
<Burgwork> have you played with zabbix at all?
<ajmitch> nope
<Burgwork> how about nagios?
<ajmitch> yeah I use nagios
<Burgwork> how much of a headache is to install?
<ajmitch> moderately annoying, mostly just configuring the host templates & listing out all the hosts & services
<ajmitch> it's not hard, just a bit tedious
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> and how good is the information you get out of it?
<ajmitch> fairly useful, in getting a good overview of the status of everything
<ajmitch> I can't remember what it has for history, etc
<Burgwork> either in Ubuntu main?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> both universe
<Burgwork> hmm, nagios used to be in main
<Burgwork> I wonder if Canonical used to use it for monitoring
<Burgwork> if a router/switch talks snmp, does that mean I can monitor it via nagios/zabbix?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> and you could get the traffic graphs into something like cacti
* ajmitch hasn't used nagios for a little while
<Burgwork> ok, rock
<ajmitch> I've been meaning to set it up again at work, we just use cacti for watching load, etc at the moment
<Burgwork> how does catci fit into the picture?
<ajmitch> you know of mrtg?
<Burgwork> no
<ajmitch> traffic graphing
<ajmitch> cacti does that & some more, like load, mem usage, basically anything else you can specify
<Burgwork> ah, so I need to pair cacti with something like nagios
<Burgwork> as one monitors and the other shows the information?
<ajmitch> gives you a good overview of patterns over time
<ajmitch> yeah
<Burgwork> right
<ajmitch> eg we had a nice regular pattern, and some code changes in the web app for work showed a good drop in system load
<Burgwork> it appears zabbix is an all-singing, all-dancing solution
<ajmitch> might be worth checking out then
<Burgwork> probably
<Burgwork> build myself a nice network monitoring tool
<ajmitch> so work hasn't driven you mad yet?
<Burgwork> sort of
<Burgwork> I have shiny new toys to play with, like a brand new Linksys SRW224P
<ajmitch> useful
<Burgwork> a PoE and QoS switch
<ajmitch> the only shiny toy I have is a new server running etch
<ajmitch> setting up ldap stuff on it now
<Burgwork> cool
<ajmitch> basically copying all the data from our crm database for clients into ldap, so they can use it as an address book
<Burgwork> however, I was told I need to migrate the whole infrastructure away from Ubuntu
<ajmitch> uh
<ajmitch> why?
<Burgwork> because we ain't an Ubuntu company
<ajmitch> oh I see
<Burgwork> we are planning to use DS on our desktops
<ajmitch> that's a rather stupid justiffication
<Burgwork> which should be tonnes of fun
<ajmitch> DS?
<Burgwork> DisocverSTation
<Burgwork> our primary product
<ajmitch> ok..
<ajmitch> based on fedora?
<Burgwork> it has a nice flash login screen that eats 10m an hour until killed
<Burgwork> yes, fedora
<Burgwork> but then we need a server distro
<ajmitch> that must be a bit painfil
<Burgwork> at which point I said: no fedora
<ajmitch> s/fil/ful/
<Burgwork> I don't want to migrate 15 servers every bloody six months
* ajmitch is migrating away from a centos server at the moment
<ajmitch> standardising on debian
<Burgwork> to what?
<Burgwork> we are probably going debian
<Burgwork> as the other office "doesn't think Ubuntu is a server distro"
<ajmitch> it depends if you want anything from universe
<ajmitch> I still like debian a lot
<Burgwork> true
<ajmitch> even sarge feels modern compared to this centos pile of crap
<Burgwork> zabbix is the only thing I can see requiring from universe
<Burgwork> given the rest is either totally custom or pretty standard
<ajmitch> hopefully debian can pick up its release cycle a bit in the future
<ajmitch> like every 18 months or 2 years
<Burgwork> they need to throw out some people and throw out some packages for that to work, I suspect
<Burgwork> anyway, I have to run and go to class
<ajmitch> alright
<ajmitch> see you later
